

1 second Linux boot to Qt - limmeau
http://www.embedded-bits.co.uk/2011/1-second-linux-boot-to-qt/

======
limmeau
via: <http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=b3cedc67>

And related: 5 seconds Linux boot process (2008):
<http://lwn.net/Articles/299483/>

